# First 'School Report'



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I've been a ball of nerves all week, today was Morris's first day with a proper dog walker. Up until now we've used neighbours etc, but he was ready for someone who knew dogs better (I swear Morris was more wound up after a lunchtime visit from the girl next door than he would have been without any visit at all!).

Met a great woman while out walking the other night, got to meet the dogs she was walking and chat to her, see how Morris got on with them, but I was still worried that if she took him out on a trial walk he'd not come when called, or start humping a dog and she wouldn't take him again...

Report in:

'He's been a pleasure. He was exited to see me, had his lunch. Very well behaved in the car. He's mixed well with the other dogs & has sussed out who are playful and who are not. His recall is very good especially when he knows the reward is cooked sausage. He's very independant and not at all clingy. He'll be tired tonight. No need for a pre-walk on the days I take him. I'm pleased. If I had a gold star I'd give it to him'

My baby had his first school report!!! 

I have to say, my recall would be good if I knew the reward was cooked sausage too! Biscuits and chocolate would also work!

Not clingy though...? That's not what I find!

Overall - phew...


----------

